# Australian Yellow cheek breeders?



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone knows of any cockatiel breeders in Australia that breed the yellow cheek mutation? Ive done a seach but have come up empty. 

Thanks


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi there!

Not sure if there are any yellow cheek mutations on this site (noticed some pastel face), but may be worth contacting them? They are in Victoria and have a huge selection of mutations available.

http://www.higgichickscockatiels.com.au/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Maybe send Renae a visitor message, she handfeeds babies for a friend and she may know of a yellow cheek breeder there.


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is a link to yellow cheek cockatiels for sale in Adelaide (if you have a spare 5 grand for full or 2.5 grand for split)

http://www.buyabird.com.au/viewlisting.php?view=758


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Unfortunately I don’t know of any yellow cheek breeders. I know plenty of breeders that breed the more uncommon mutations, but yellow cheek isn’t one of them.

I am gobsmacked at the price in the link above.. $5000 ea and splits $2500 ea.  They must be really, really rare then.


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

retrochick said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Not sure if there are any yellow cheek mutations on this site (noticed some pastel face), but may be worth contacting them? They are in Victoria and have a huge selection of mutations available.
> 
> http://www.higgichickscockatiels.com.au/


Thank you I will send them an email 



roxy culver said:


> Maybe send Renae a visitor message, she handfeeds babies for a friend and she may know of a yellow cheek breeder there.


Thank you 



retrochick said:


> Here is a link to yellow cheek cockatiels for sale in Adelaide (if you have a spare 5 grand for full or 2.5 grand for split)
> 
> http://www.buyabird.com.au/viewlisting.php?view=758


OH MY  I showed this to my hubby, he asked if they lay golden eggs :rofl: 



Renae said:


> Unfortunately I don’t know of any yellow cheek breeders. I know plenty of breeders that breed the more uncommon mutations, but yellow cheek isn’t one of them.
> 
> I am gobsmacked at the price in the link above.. $5000 ea and splits $2500 ea.  They must be really, really rare then.


I'm about to send you a PM


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

I know...$5000!!

I thought I needed my eyesight checked...


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes a lot of $$ for a tiel! Also what is a "blue cockatiel"??? $1500 for one of them!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

In some countries outside the US whiteface is referred to as blue. It doesn't show up at blue but that's what the color actually is.


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> In some countries outside the US whiteface is referred to as blue. It doesn't show up at blue but that's what the color actually is.


Ahhh ok thank you


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

OH MY  I showed this to my hubby, he asked if they lay golden eggs :rofl: 
Exactly what I would expect from my husband, that is quite expensive Wow!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The reason whiteface is sometimes called blue is because of the many other psittacine species where the normal color is green. Subtracting the yellow pigment in these species actually does give you a blue bird. Whiteface subtracts the yellow pigment so it's the same process, but the visual outcome is not really blue because cockatiels weren't green to start out with.


----------

